
The Rise and Fall of Thinking Machines (1995) - helloworld
https://www.inc.com/magazine/19950915/2622.html
======
ecpottinger
Wow, what a way to waste money and time.

Build a machine that no-one could program and refuse to build machines that
you could build because it was not your dream machine.

If instead they had built the machines people wanted and could program they
would have made enough profit to also build their dream machine and learn how
to program it.

